# Maddies Mom



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Yea I'm finally a member!
My name is Suzi and my little girls name is Maddie. We live in West Linn oregon close to Portland ore. Maddie was 8 weeks old when we got her. I work for the city of West Linn, and my background is in Art.
My favorite thing about maddie is how she makes me feel and how cute and smart she is.
The cutest things she does is: Hides her treats in my shoes, and fakes going potty for treats.
The smartest things she does is: she can dance and she jumps over little jumps I made for her. And maybe the faking going potty is smart too!
The naughtiest thing she does is: Runs away from me when she is bad, like after pooping under my bed.
I have spent some time now reading posts in this forum and I have learned a lot. Some was a bit late like grooming the poor baby mom cut out all her mats and now she looks like she has a lion cut I was thinking of showing her and read after the fact that hair cuts are not good in the show ring! I have a lot to learn. Maddie was happy having me cut it was fast and the sweet 16 week old does not sit still for very long.
We might be more suited for the circus!
Hope her picture is up need to learn how to add photographs.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

So glad you finally made it on. I lost contact with you somehow. We want pics ,we want pics, we want pics.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome...I don't see your picture tho


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Hey Dave,
Maddie and I have spent over 4 hrs getting ready for our first post. She got all brushed out then a nice wet bath all dryed then picture time. Wrote a speech and I have no idea how to put her picture on . I will have to go to FAQ I put her picture on my profile and It is their why does it not come up?:frusty:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Suzi said:


> Hey Dave,
> Maddie and I have spent over 4 hrs getting ready for our first post. She got all brushed out then a nice wet bath all dryed then picture time. Wrote a speech and I have no idea how to put her picture on . I will have to go to FAQ I put her picture on my profile and It is their why does it not come up?:frusty:


Yeah that's not my forte. I'll let someone else help you. The biggest problem I've had is trying to post too big of a picture. I eventually learned how to downsize them. Maybe someone can help you. What seems to be the sticking point?


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Avatar is where you put her picture go to Edit Avatar and load it there. It just takes time to get use to. Welcome!!!! Hope to see many pictures!!!!!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

*junior member*

test got some pictures in to the gallery now I'll try again


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

HI Suzi! 

a formal...:welcome: and :whoo: I am glad the technical stuff is worked out and you are posting.

If you go to "user cp" you should see a place to upload an avatar, you may need to resize them smaller, if it is too large, you'll usually get a message telling you the file is too big.

Glad you are here! Can't wait to see pictures!

Kara


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Welcome, Suzi and Maddie! No advice from me on getting the Avatar set up. Did it once and could I do it again? Not so sure. So will leave that to the computer experts on here. Just want to mention that you are practically a neighbor. I live in Longview. Nice to have someone else from the area on here! Looking forward to the photos. I just had to play with it for awhile and learn to resize and crop to a size where the forum would accept.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi Linda,
Yes it is nice to know that you are close. And our kids look alike too!


Thanks everyone for the help with her picture as I said we went to a lot of work for this grand introduction.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

test # 3


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

They do look a lot alike, especially in your avatar photo. Cute bunny rabbit! And cute Maddie!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey Suzi, you've got it, you're cooking with Crisco.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Yay! Welcome Maddies Mom!!! Glad you can finally post and show off your new baby!!


----------



## CarolZ (Aug 12, 2010)

She's adorable! Great to have another new puppy Mom on the forum.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome! Maddie is adorable!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Welcome Suzi and Maddie!

I LOVE the bunny picture!


----------



## MaggieMay (Sep 8, 2010)

So cute!! Love her coloring!!! I have a new baby too!!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Love the bunny ears!!!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

*test*

testing adding a signature


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Signature works. Did you ever get the adding a photo to your post down? If not, just make sure you go to post reply, rather than post quick reply. If you click on the paper clip a window opens in which you can upload photos. As a general rule of thumb, if the piture on the longer side is no more than about 650 px you should be fine. Otherwise you'll have to resize. Or you can link to your photo (any size) on the picture icon, leading to a url box.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

*Maddie Dances no more jumping*

Hope this works computers are new to me


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

When I clicked on it - it said video you requested no longer available!

I'd love to see Maddie dancing!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I goofed I was about to give up trying and figured out what I did wrong . It works now :whoo:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

*Maddie is growing up way to fast!*

My baby is growing up way to fast! So I have put together more pictures of her as a baby.  Age 7 weeks to 5mo


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

what an absolute cutie!!


----------

